# Needing Heat Press Shirt Labels



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to find someone who can print the labels so that I can heat press them into the shirts. I wholesale to a few diff companies so I would need about say 500 on some only 250 on others and then 2000 on another, just would depend on the size of the orders, etc.

Can anyone help with this?? Thanks


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

SEMO Imprints - Home does a nice job with plastisol transfers, I received some samples from them last year and they did a nice job.

If you have your own inkjet or laser printer you can do them yourself since you already have a heat press.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quOL4M_o1AU&list=FLbaD3En8nBGmwccXYjseJ5Q&index=44&feature=plpp_video[/media]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a list of most known plastisol transfer printers. Most will do custom labels for you: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you so much


----------

